# New Snake rack system built using Melamine



## ChrisNCT

I got a chance to build my best rack yet. It isn't s small rack either. It is 76" tall.

The tubs are huge and good for adult smaller snakes. They are close to 36 1/2" wide X 16 1/2" deep X 6 3/4" tall.

They slide into the rack very nicely and tight. There are allot of ventilation holes on the back and front of the tubs. I had a little amount of holes as seen in the pics but I added mopre holes yesterday.

The heat is provided by thermostat controlled 11" Flex-Watt that runs down one side of the rack in the back and is approx. 1" from the tubs.

I used rope light in the back to provide low heat lighting.

Here are several pics:


----------



## Gigas

That is massive! Good work


----------



## Brian F.

That is pretty nice looking.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChrisNCT

Sad to say..when moving into the new house.....the unit cracked and fell partially apart. We decided to scrap the unit and shortly after we moved in...we sold off most of the snakes.

The unit was nice and held good temps! The snakes loved it for the time they had it.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

dang!

What snakes did you sell?


----------



## Philth

Oh man, I was just going to ask how much it cost to build?  I'm considering buying a snake rack at the next show, but its confusing with all the different models/shapes/sizes.  People keep telling me to build one, but Im not to crafty like that.

Later, Tom


----------



## Spinarak

That looks very professional, nice craftsmanship. At a local Home Depot they have a melamine section with pre-drilled  vertical pieces and and accessories such as brackets. I've considered it many times, but melamine is so gosh darn
heavy.


----------



## Spinarak

Philth said:


> Oh man, I was just going to ask how much it cost to build?  I'm considering buying a snake rack at the next show, but its confusing with all the different models/shapes/sizes.  People keep telling me to build one, but Im not to crafty like that.
> 
> Later, Tom


I understand Animal Plastics just came out with a very affordable and sturdy model.Here's a DIY website: http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/cages.shtml.

But it all depends on the current and adult size of your snakes.


----------



## tarsier

Spinarak said:


> I understand Animal Plastics just came out with a very affordable and sturdy model.Here's a DIY website: http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/cages.shtml.
> 
> But it all depends on the current and adult size of your snakes.


Thanks for the link, Spinarak.  

Pretty useful site :clap:


----------



## NrthCstInverts

*This may sound silly.....*

I have often thought that a rack system of some sort, very similar to these would work out great if someone were to try breeding inverts on a grand scale ... or even housing alot of inverts.......
  The only real difference to me would be that you would have to adjust for the lids to the plastic tubs you were using. The shelving would move slightly to make the room for the lids, as they would be necessary.... but thats not a big concern....

  Looks like you did a pretty nice job on that one..... how hard did you have to work to get that one done, what kinda time/materials/prices are we talking on something like that?? (i know this is an old post but i saw you reposted in it so i thought id ask!)


----------



## mbreptiles

*Racks*

They do have lidless racks along with racks that require lids on them as well. We have several racks that have lids on them, I have found that the lidless ones aren't all that great 5 or 5 years down the road especailly if made of melamine. The baby snakes tend to slide right out of the from the shelves warping and what have you. They are great for larger snakes, but for say milksnakes, corns, and kings under the age of 8 months not so great. We have about 10 of the animal plastics racks that hold the small rubbermaid bins. Unfortuneatly we can only use them for baby boas, baby pythons, and geckos. All the smaller snakes tend to escape. We have recently just stated making our own racks out of metal, I doubt I will ever have to place them. I will post some pics on another thread.


----------



## Venari

My apologies for bringing up such an old thread. But I had one question:  How sturdy is Melamine? Will it start to lean/wobble over time? I'm looking into some DIY racking for snakes, but I don't wanna spend a whole lot...however, I don't wanna get so cheap that I have to replace everything the next year!


----------



## Lorgakor

The cons of melamine are that yes it does warp and bow over time, causing the tubs to fit incorrectly. It is also very heavy. But it is cheap and easy to use. 
Alternatives are plywood, which is lighter but you do have to seal it to protect from moisture, and PVC which is much more expensive but much more durable and very light weight.


----------



## bioshock

im jealous but i do not keep snakes anymore so it doesnt matter haha!! only thing i dont like about racks is to me it looks like the snakes could escape the containers.. :?


----------



## Lucas339

another bad thing about his rack is the side-way mounting tubs.  i have found that mounting them this way becomes a problem when you have water bowl ect. in there in that the tubs want to tip out of the rack.  i have also found that having them sides ways makes them a little harder to heat.


----------

